# Rotala macrandra 'Mini Type 2'



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*ROTALA MACRANDRA 'MINI TYPE 2'*

*Hardiness:* Moderate
*Light Needs:* High
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Lythraceae
*Genus:* Rotala
*Region:* Asia
*Location:* Cultivar?
*Size:* Stem width 1/2 inch
*Growth Rate:* Moderate
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

More information coming soon.

Photo #1: *Submersed* US and International Copyright 2009 by Tim Gross All Rights Reserved


----------

